# Is there any free access to Jordanelle?



## rdiddy801 (Aug 13, 2013)

I went twice last week and plan to go again soon, but the $10 state park access is getting expensive. From Google maps I noticed there are a couple dirt roads on the northeast side--do they have gates or anything?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

The access point on the northeast side (off road 248 ) is called the Ross Creek Area. It requires a fairly long and steep hike down to the water. I stopped fishing there about five years ago because I mostly fish with elderly family members/friends, most of whom can't make the walk anymore. 

Yes, there is a gate, right up by the main road. Back in the day, it was a free area, and the fishing was usually pretty good in the springtime. Right when the reservoir opened up, we had a few ridiculously good days in that area. Once or twice a year, we would usually stumble upon a feeding frenzy and catch plenty of quality fish. Usually, the fishing was fair but consistent.

However, a lot can change in five years.

Good luck.


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

If you are going to go very often you should bite the bullet and buy an annual pass. It is good for one year no matter when you buy it. One side benefit, you will want to go more often in order to get your money's worth. I think the parking area at Ross Creek also requires a fee.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yep, the annual pass is the only way to go if you plan on fishing in waters that have the state park status. Unless you only plan on fishing these waters only a couple of times.


----------

